# taking you around the world with me :)



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

just for-fun- thought I'd share some of my travel photos over the years. unfortunately most of my older travel photos are print and not digital, just got into that recently.

1. Home
2. Buenos Aires, Argentina 
3. Bariloche, Argentina (lovely chocolates)
4. Puerto Montt, Chile 
5. Beijing, China (climbing the Great Wall gets very exhausting, esp when you forget that there is a trek downwards as well)
6. Washington DC (Cherry blossom time of the year)
7. Dahab, Egypt 
8. Hormoz Island, Iran (where the oil tankers go)
9. Esfahan, Iran (Naqsh-e Jahan Square)
10 Dalkey, Ireland
11 New York
12. Damascus, Syria
13. Anzob pass, Tajikistan(3300m+ above level sea, a very knuckle-whitening 24 hour+ journey careening down the just-barely melted-snow road without guard rails. Too scared to take photos, this is when I finally stopped. And saw a Chinese truck.)
14. Colonia, Uruguay
15. Samarkand, Uzbekistan
16. Sanaa, Yemen
17. Taiz, Yemen
18. Geneva, Switzerland
19. Tehran, Iran (lots of pollution like you wouldn't believe)


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great photos and thanks for sharing! Do you travel for work or have you been to all these places for vacation?


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

chicagofan00 said:


> Great photos and thanks for sharing! Do you travel for work or have you been to all these places for vacation?


I love to travel so I go whenever possible (Belize next week for a bit!!), unfortunately I don't get paid for it, vacation only!

We all should have a job like this: "best job in the world" http://www.islandreefjob.com/best-experience/landing.php :rofl:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

clindc said:


> I love to travel so I go whenever possible (Belize next week for a bit!!), unfortunately I don't get paid for it, vacation only!
> 
> We all should have a job like this: "best job in the world" http://www.islandreefjob.com/best-experience/landing.php :rofl:


I love to travel too but unfortunately haven't been to as many interesting places as you have!

That would have been amazing to have won that job, he is a lucky guy to have won that contest.


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

chicagofan00 said:


> That would have been amazing to have won that job, he is a lucky guy to have won that contest.


Luckily for the world, after winning the recent "Island Caretaker" competition from Tourism Queensland, the caretaker realised he was a bit tired and needed an assistant--- if you missed out here's a second chance to become an island caretaker helper  http://www.islandreefjob.com.au/2009/09/02/wanted-island-caretaker-helpers-update-2/


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures, love the cherry blossoms


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

clindc said:


> Luckily for the world, after winning the recent "Island Caretaker" competition from Tourism Queensland, the caretaker realised he was a bit tired and needed an assistant--- if you missed out here's a second chance to become an island caretaker helper  http://www.islandreefjob.com.au/2009/09/02/wanted-island-caretaker-helpers-update-2/


Wow, had no idea they opened up a contest for some helpers. Too bad I couldn't get 7 weeks off of work to go and do something like that!


----------

